# This and That



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Is that your Article bag ?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Is that your Article bag ?


that's one end, it's not assemled yet


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

_I am totally jealous!

_


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

:nana::nana::nana::nana::nana:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My plan is once I get the bag to make a matching bracelet/collar set to go with it. So we will be well coordinated.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

here's the other end


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very very nice!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats!!!

That article bag is going to be awesome!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, very cool! I'm impressed with all 3 things!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats again for the ranking 

Fip's embroidered face came out beautifully! And you will be so co=ordinated with your bracelet and his collar!

My Towhee bird embroidery is reported to be very, very nice - grins. Love those teasers, she said that when she asked if I wanted a strap or a pocket for used articles!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cool, Jodie! Love both ends of the bag, but that Flip face is PERFECT!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Beautiful work<:

Congrats on the ranking<:


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I love the Flip face!! It came out perfect. That boy is going to go far...


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

That is going to be one very nice article bag! Just don't leave Flip alone with that bag!!! I don't think you will need to wait a year and a half, will you? Okay, is the number 5 your lucky number or was 5 a random number placed on the opposite end?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Can't wait to use it!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

That is very very nice... Now get that boy in Utility..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is STUNNING!!!! I would not want to use it and get it dirty!

Keep it away from Flip!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

NICE! WOW! Love it!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Great stuff Jodie, and congrats again on your 2011 ranking!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Top notch bag for a top notch team!!! :dblthumb2


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

AmbikaGR said:


> Top notch bag for a top notch team!!! :dblthumb2


I agree! congratulations (and I am SO jealous of that bag!)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Looking at the rankings list, 3 of the top 6 dogs are grandkids of the puppies from one litter - a Sunfire litter sired by Rocky.

All three have different kennel names so yep, I'm a bit geeky for knowing that, but I'm a pedigree nut, especially my own boy's. 

Towhee is a daughter from a girl in that same litter, so go kick some obedience butt Towhee!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - you know it is amazing but Ms Towhee's drives are becoming more apparent every day! She demands her training time and is becoming so focused (at times). 
WI
ETA: I recently mentioned to Barb that while I did pull her from her trials this month, we are truly becoming a team so we _WILL_ get there - perhaps not with scores like you & Flip, but they should be decent and who knows, while I am working on her focus and drives, she may get trained completely through Utility before she hits the rings and then zip on through  Gotta use her articles and bag after all, right? Grins



Loisiana said:


> Looking at the rankings list, 3 of the top 6 dogs are grandkids of the puppies from one litter - a Sunfire litter sired by Rocky.
> 
> All three have different kennel names so yep, I'm a bit geeky for knowing that, but I'm a pedigree nut, especially my own boy's.
> 
> Towhee is a daughter from a girl in that same litter, so go kick some obedience butt Towhee!


----------

